# Recommend a thinset



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys first let me start with a disclaimer:laughing: I would never do this on one of my jobs, I have never ran into a situation like this before. I'm not sure what I would do if it was a real job:laughing:


Ok heres the situation. A buddy of mine and his girlfriend just bought a house. I told him I would give him some pointers and a hand tiling the laundry room floor.It is a concrete floor and currently is covered with old sheet linoleum. We have tried everything and I mean everything to get the linoleum up, but it won't budge. Just a few little pieces here and there. 

I was just looking for a thinset that may adhere to the old stuff.And any pointers. Like I said if it was a real job i'm not sure what I would do, I've never ran into anything I couldn't get up:laughing:

Thanks, Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Strip floor of all dirt or wax, skim coat with Ardex Feather Finish and install tile with a quality modified thinset like Mapei UltraFlex 2.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Strip floor of all dirt or wax, skim coat with Ardex Feather Finish and install tile with a quality modified thinset like Mapei UltraFlex 2.


Thanks angus, for future reference I'm guessing this is an accepted method to use for a real job? If I ever encounter this and its not for a buddy:laughing: 


Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

As long as that vinyl isn't moving. Preferred method to to remove vinyl & scarify the slab.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Strip floor of all dirt or wax, skim coat with Ardex Feather Finish and install tile with a quality modified thinset like Mapei UltraFlex 2.


Ditto. Not that he needs backup....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I do :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks angus and precision, 

Thats what I figured angus. Hey if two guys agree on the same method is has to be good!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just guess but since Paul agreed, I guess my dart hit the correct index card :lol:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, Greg might stop by and talk about his fancy pourable thinset. I know it's Ardex but I always forget the specific name. Not even sure if it can go directly over vinyl without primer but from how he talks about it, I think it cures the common cold too :jester:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Yes I do :laughing:


I got yo back too!!! :boxing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

You tile guys really stick together over here:laughing: I'll be here all night, I'll keep my eyes open for Greg:laughing:



Dave


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

I was thinking about this scenario last week and got thinking about what we do when we install a new layer of vinyl over the old one. Roberts makes an embossing leveler that is incredible. If you don't wash this stuff off your hands before it dries, it will take about 3 days for it to come off.
Since installing tiles over vinyl is an issue not just for the vinyl adhering to the floor, but also the tile adhering to the vinyl, wouldn't it be a good idea to use the Roberts embossing leveler. I wish I had a workshop to test my theory.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

That sounds like a good theory to me taurus:thumbup: I here ya on the workshop!


Dave


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

On removing the old linoleum,heat it up. That should be the best solution. I have not encountered a old flooring that I have not been able to take up yet.. And on using thinset,I say Laticrete 253R.. Its a rapid set.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah it all comes up if it was put down.
I like using a Spider Scraper and then use Laticrete 254 Platinum. :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input!


Floormasta, I really never thought of heating it. Looks like I will have to get the gasoline out :laughing:


Ceramictec, I just came across those scrappers at my local lowe they look pretty freakin slick!


Dave


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

No problem Dave.. We all benefit from here..


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Actually, Greg might stop by and talk about his fancy pourable thinset. I know it's Ardex but I always forget the specific name. Not even sure if it can go directly over vinyl without primer but from how he talks about it, I think it cures the common cold too :jester:


Hehe, it's FB-9L Angus, and yes it *can *cure the common cold. Trouble is, the cure is worse than the aliment. :laughing:

It does require priming though:


> Existing tiles, metal, glass, and other non-porous surfaces
> must be primed with ARDEX P 82™ ULTRA PRIME (interior
> applications in dry areas only). For exterior applications or
> in wet areas, non-porous substrates must be coated with
> specific Ardex waterproof coatings


Ardex FB-9L


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah it all comes up if it was put down.
I like using a Spider Scraper and then use Laticrete 254 Platinum. :thumbsup: 
__________________


On removing the old linoleum,heat it up. That should be the best solution. I have not encountered a old flooring that I have not been able to take up yet.. And on using thinset,I say Laticrete 253R.. Its a rapid set. 


When is 255 diamond coming out? or they got a 255 non sag right? maybe 256 diamond.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

255/256...whatever it takes.:laughing:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Just last week the word was to NOT go over vinyl.

I 2nd the Spyder scraper.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the responses. 

Well I may tell my buddy to pick up the spider scraper and I'll loan him a heat gun and give it a try. 

Luckily I'm just the installer:laughing:



Dave


----------

